# DHCP fails



## matcorp (Dec 1, 2010)

DHCP will not obtain an ipaddress.  Static ip address works fine.  All other machines on network obtain DHCP addresses.

nanobsd (freeBSD 7.0) environment
device bpf is enabled in kernel.conf
/dev/ directory does NOT contain "bpf0"
rc.conf contains ifconfig_vr0="DHCP"
dhclient.conf is present but contains only default comments, no live entries.

dmesg yields:

```
vr0: using obsoleted if_watchdog interface
vr0: Ethernet address: 00:0d:b9:0d:37:64
vr0: [THREAD]
```
after boot, ifconfig reads:

```
vr0: flags=8843<UP,BROADCAST,RUNNING,SIMPLEX,MULTICAST> metric 0 mtu 1500
        options=b<RXCSUM,TXCSUM,VLAN-MTU)
        ether 00:0d:b9:0d:37:64
        media: Ethernet autoselect (none)
        status: no carrier
```


----------



## SirDice (Dec 1, 2010)

"Status: no carrier" means there's no connection. Most likely cause is a broken cable.


----------



## matcorp (Dec 1, 2010)

Connects with no problem when using static ip address.


----------



## matcorp (Dec 1, 2010)

You are absolutely correct.  My bad.  Connector slipped out of wall connect after testing with static ip address.  Don't know what caused initial failure, but problem is solved.


----------

